# The brothel at the top of a hill



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

There was a brothel at the top of a hill, with a large red light at the bottom of the hill.
There were four men ...

one was walking briskly up the hill;
one was inside the brothel;
one was walking slowly down the hill and
the fourth man was sitting in his car at the bottom of the hill.






What were the nationalities of the four men?






* The man going up the hill: was rushin
* The man in the brothel: him-a-layin
* The man walking down the hill: was finish
* The man in the car at the bottom was Irish, and he was waiting for the light to turn green.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cracking!


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Ooooooh are Irish jokes allowed, you will be struck of that wonderful invitation from our Irish members for free camping on their land...Still it could be interpreted as the last one was the only law abiding one.


----------

